# Who let the dogs out?



## TonyN (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok, so after reading the storey about Arthur the dog, it got me all sentimental about my last pooch Max. We lost him at 3 yrs to colon cancer and it destroyed me. Never thought I'd get another dog as I didn't want to go through it all again, but the good times definitely out weighed the end so we rescued a pooch from Cyprus. (He rescued us really).

Anyway, I was hoping all you dog lovers might share a picture or two of your pooches. And to get us started, here are a few of my best mate, Buddy.






He's a German short haired Pointer cross. 

So come on, who steals all your food???


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 27, 2014)

Both rescues here. Holly 50% Rootweiler, 12Â½% German Shepherd 12Â½% Doberman, 12Â½%Springer Spaniel, bit of Belgian Shepherd & a few others. And Diesel, Greyhound Saluki. Great pals.


----------



## gripitripit (Nov 27, 2014)

My boy Gunner who we had to rehome whem my son was born as he took a dislike to him which was a massive shame and was hard to let him go.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 27, 2014)

This is Skylar. We chose her 6 months after we'd lost our previous Black Lab to a tumour at 8 years old. She's a very different dog to her predecesor. Very strong willed and confident.. She loves the kids and won't put up with anyone being a bit rough with them.. Can't keep her out of the water either..


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 27, 2014)

My boy Max is the best dog EVER!! Love him to bits. He's 14 now so time very precious. Still acts like a puppy at times though...love this boy!

We rescued him from the army - failed his basic training through "lack of drive" - that sums the boy up...laid back!


----------



## cookelad (Nov 27, 2014)

This is from a few years back, sadly he has to be cut short as he's too hyperactive to have long thick hair so just ends up as a tangled mess!

Can't wait to go home for Christmas to see him as (another sadly) he stayed up North when I moved down South


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 27, 2014)

This is Frank, he's a miniature Schnauzer and he's just turned 1. He's a passive pain at the moment as he's going through adolescence however it's fun and he keeps us on our toes!


----------



## TonyN (Nov 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			This is Skylar. We chose her 6 months after we'd lost our previous Black Lab to a tumour at 8 years old. She's a very different dog to her predecesor. Very strong willed and confident.. She loves the kids and won't put up with anyone being a bit rough with them.. Can't keep her out of the water either..
View attachment 13019

Click to expand...

Buddy is a water pooch, We walk around West Kirby Marine Lake (the one they kept showing on tele when the open was on). He swims most of it. Will literally spend an hour or so in the water without getting out if you let him. just Amazing to watch, so graceful. And he adores children. Gets so excited when the god children visit he cries out loud when they stroke him.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 27, 2014)

This is Winnie, she's a 10 month old Cockapoo although this was taken at 6months.
Shes as mad as a box of frogs but with a lovely friendly temperament.

She generally likes eating anything apart from dog food, pulling you socks off and walks in the park.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Nov 27, 2014)

This is Molly, she is a 2.5yr old Lhasa Apso. Great around the kids, very chilled back gal but loves a good walk by the river!
We had her half brother (same Dad) before he was attacked and killed by an off leash GS up north. Mum bared witness to that when she was walking him back home, came from nowhere, pretty distraught to say the least but breeder stopped breeding 2.5yrs ago and this was the Mum's last litter and here she is! Little beauty


----------



## CMAC (Nov 27, 2014)

heres mine........

she doesnt look like this now with age and illness, poor soul probably only has days left, she's been a wonderful dog- breaks your heart


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 27, 2014)

So many cute as cute dogs - make a house a home...

CMAC - losing a beloved pet is so painful. I saw this once and always remember it "don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened". Max has brought joy into my heart every single day he's been with us and I'm sure your pooch has done the same...thinking of you.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 27, 2014)

View attachment 13031
This is our boss Millie , she doesn't know she's a dog.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			heres mine........

she doesnt look like this now with age and illness, poor soul probably only has days left, she's been a wonderful dog- breaks your heart

View attachment 13030

Click to expand...

Really sorry to read this. It's a heartbreaking experience to say goodbye to a beloved family pet. I hope the end is peaceful.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



View attachment 13031
This is our boss Millie , she doesn't know she's a dog.
		
Click to expand...

I might have known you would have a "little *****u" 

Would love to post pictures of Kayleigh and Baldrick our two Short haired German Pointers, but im crap a posting pictures, far too difficalt for a Luddite like me.


----------



## MarkA (Nov 27, 2014)

Here's  Paddy rescued from Southern Ireland - the pics say everything typical Golden Retriever - loves water and mud!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 27, 2014)

MarkA said:



			Here's  Paddy rescued from Southern Ireland - the pics say everything typical Golden Retriever - loves water and mud!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant picture!


----------



## CMAC (Nov 27, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			So many cute as cute dogs - make a house a home...

CMAC - losing a beloved pet is so painful. I saw this once and always remember it "don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened". Max has brought joy into my heart every single day he's been with us and I'm sure your pooch has done the same...thinking of you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda and Bluewolf


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2014)

MarkA said:



			Here's  Paddy rescued from Southern Ireland - the pics say everything typical Golden Retriever - loves water and mud!
		
Click to expand...

Great picture, reminds me of the first time i took Kayleigh wild fowling , think dog dipped in chocolate, but replace the chocolate with stinking silty mud.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 27, 2014)

The F Man, Freddie, Frederick - name depends on how badly behaved he is being

A standard Wire Haired Dachshund. Enjoys chasing cats, killing rabbits, trips to golf courses and cheese... lots of cheese


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 27, 2014)

Course in one of those pics looks familiar!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 27, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I might have known you would have a "little *****u" 

Would love to post pictures of Kayleigh and Baldrick our two Short haired German Pointers,Dogs i hope :lol: but im crap a posting pictures, far too difficalt for a Luddite like me.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Patrick, but your golf , spelling and punctuation just to mention a few, seem to be all crap as you suggested.
 But I do hope you won't always be the worst 5/6 h/c golfer in Scotland .  You have the makings of a reasonable 13 h/c, if you can find a cunning plan and practise more .:rofl: And i turned down a opportunity to sleep with Kayleigh  , Shi tzu man
 See you soon mate :thup:


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 27, 2014)

What an awesome thread full of lots of nice doggies. Here's mine. He's called sweep and he's a show type cocker spainel and is 5 months old. He's got the zoomies as I'm typing this flying round the couch.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 27, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			What an awesome thread full of lots of nice doggies. Here's mine. He's called sweep and he's a show type cocker spainel and is 5 months old. He's got the zoomies as I'm typing this flying round the couch.
View attachment 13043
View attachment 13044
View attachment 13045

Click to expand...

He looks a cracker Ads, that 1st picture is great. Winnie does the zoomies pretty regular. I usually find myself running round the lounge like Rocky Balboa trying to catch the chicken.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 27, 2014)

Not actually a dog person ('my' cat acted like one though!), though we did rescue a Wiemaraner from the needle back home who was 'interesting' but needed more than we could provide. Passed her on to a family with fully fenced property that let her in the house that had someone there to entertain her all day - bliss!

Mate has a (typically) mad, black Cocker named Zico! Starting to get on a bit, so that'll be a wrench, particularly for his kids. Other mates. back home, had a Retriever that could clear a coffe table with 1 swipe of his tail and used to bring home neighbours Sunday Roasts!

My Hockey Umpiring coach had a Ridgeback that would leap, from stationary, into your arms if you held them out - all 85lbs of him!!

I used to rate courses on how dog-friendly they were - by the number of bowls about. Wentworth 1, Walton Heath 2, but Muirfield had 4 by the Clubhouse and 1 at the 'top' of the course, by the 7th!


----------



## MarkA (Nov 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			heres mine........

she doesnt look like this now with age and illness, poor soul probably only has days left, she's been a wonderful dog- breaks your heart

View attachment 13030

Click to expand...


 She's Beautiful - i love Newfoundlands - I was once privileged to watch them being trained to lifesave in Lake Garda they such lovely placid dogs who just adore water and humans.
 It hurts when they start to slowdown - I lost one of my Retreivers 18 mths ago to Cancer and it feels like you'll never smile again - I got all the pictures I had of him and did a book of his life it makes you cry and then you realise what a gift a dog is and what they've given you - she wouldn't want you to be upset she trusts you to make the right decisions for her and thats why you get unconditional love in return. Its hard what you're going through but it gets better and the best way is to rescue an unfortunate in her memory.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2014)

MikeH said:



			The F Man, Freddie, Frederick - name depends on how badly behaved he is being

A standard Wire Haired Dachshund. Enjoys chasing cats, killing rabbits, trips to golf courses and cheese... lots of cheese

View attachment 13035
View attachment 13036
View attachment 13037
View attachment 13038
View attachment 13039
View attachment 13040

Click to expand...

Lovely looking dog Mike - is he doing Movember, nice beard.

Is that your house in the background on picture no.1?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			heres mine........

she doesnt look like this now with age and illness, poor soul probably only has days left, she's been a wonderful dog- breaks your heart

View attachment 13030

Click to expand...

So sorry CMAC , i know what your going through, try and think of the good times . The circle of life we all live in for a short time. Sad times xx


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 27, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			He looks a cracker Ads, that 1st picture is great. Winnie does the zoomies pretty regular. I usually find myself running round the lounge like Rocky Balboa trying to catch the chicken.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha winnie looks lovely and very mischievous. A friend of mine has a cockerpoo and what you have described hers does exactly the same. Gorgeous little doggies that are surprisingly fast. Sweep loves grabbing the tea towel and doing a velodrome style circuit on the couch which obviously he thinks is great fun.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2014)

This is our little pooch, he is half devil incarnate/half butter wouldn't melt........













His name is "Flash" and he is the 2nd fastest thing on 2 legs (we all know StuC is when a wedding buffet has been opened).

We got him from the rescue home in march last year, we think he was a xmas puppy reject. 

He is a feisty so-and-so and isn't scared of well bigger dogs, think Fish but with straight teeth.:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry about your news Cmac.

I know we're all different people, but we had to make the dreaded decision with our previous dog "Nelson" when he took a turn for the worse after being on chaemo for a few months. It was a very hard time but you will come through it.

We got Flash a few weeks later and whereas we'll always treasure our memories with Nelson, you can start to make new ones after that.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lovely looking dog Mike - is he doing Movember, nice beard.

Is that your house in the background on picture no.1?
		
Click to expand...

It's me nan's gaff


----------



## richart (Nov 27, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Not actually a dog person ('my' cat acted like one though!), though we did rescue a Wiemaraner from the needle back home who was 'interesting' but needed more than we could provide. Passed her on to a family with fully fenced property that let her in the house that had someone there to entertain her all day - bliss!

Mate has a (typically) mad, black Cocker named Zico! Starting to get on a bit, so that'll be a wrench, particularly for his kids. Other mates. back home, had a Retriever that could clear a coffe table with 1 swipe of his tail and used to bring home neighbours Sunday Roasts!

My Hockey Umpiring coach had a Ridgeback that would leap, from stationary, into your arms if you held them out - all 85lbs of him!!

I used to rate courses on how dog-friendly they were - by the number of bowls about. Wentworth 1, Walton Heath 2, but Muirfield had 4 by the Clubhouse and 1 at the 'top' of the course, by the 7th!
		
Click to expand...

 Sunningdale has one at the halfway hut.:thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 27, 2014)

We used to have dogs when I was a kid, well two Golden retrievers. Can't remember not having a dog until I was about 20.

Since we have been in our current house, we have had two black cats adopt us. The first one we had for over 15 years, and we vowed not to have another one after she died. Then about a year ago another black cat, Monty adopted us. Shame I am allergic to cats.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2014)

MikeH said:



			It's me nan's gaff
		
Click to expand...

Is right, lid!:thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 27, 2014)

Just love my 'Meg, She's my best friend!

View attachment 13052


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorry Patrick, but your golf , spelling and punctuation just to mention a few, seem to be all crap as you suggested.
 But I do hope you won't always be the worst 5/6 h/c golfer in Scotland .  You have the makings of a reasonable 13 h/c, if you can find a cunning plan and practise more .:rofl: And i turned down a opportunity to sleep with Kayleigh  , Shi tzu man
 See you soon mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

fat fingers and mobile phone and Pub don't mix dear boy. Ive a whole 0.9 to go back to 6 so thats the first 10 comps for next year sorted


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 28, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			This is Skylar. We chose her 6 months after we'd lost our previous Black Lab to a tumour at 8 years old. She's a very different dog to her predecesor. Very strong willed and confident.. She loves the kids and won't put up with anyone being a bit rough with them.. Can't keep her out of the water either..
View attachment 13019

Click to expand...

Was that picture taken up at Haigh?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 28, 2014)

well my boy is in my avatar 

Buster the 3 year old Springer Spaniel

First time i have had the breed, but i can say that he is a cracker of a dog. Quiet in the house, brilliant with my little toddler and as soft as anything.

Very intelligent, knows loads of tricks and is very obedient.

Then you take him into the woods for a run..........




200 mph, covers every inch of the place, gets caked in mud, leaps into the canal and ponds.


Nose down, ar5e up and his tail wagging like a nutter

I have never seen him looked tired on a run, impossible to curb him but hits the floor with a thud, when he gets back in the house.









Hes my pride and joy and a mischievous little monkey. I would not have it any other way

Can be seen running amok over Haigh Hall plantations in Wigan most nights, with his wee pal Ziggy the Jack Russell


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 28, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			Was that picture taken up at Haigh?
		
Click to expand...

taken at Gathurst between the Waters Edge and the Navigation (or as they're now known, The Boathouse and The Baby Elephant.) just before the Golf Club. 

Nice Springer by the way. Always loved a boisterous Springer. Great temperament.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 28, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			well my boy is in my avatar 

Buster the 3 year old Springer Spaniel

First time i have had the breed, but i can say that he is a cracker of a dog. Quiet in the house, brilliant with my little toddler and as soft as anything.

Very intelligent, knows loads of tricks and is very obedient.

Then you take him into the woods for a run..........




200 mph, covers every inch of the place, gets caked in mud, leaps into the canal and ponds.


Nose down, ar5e up and his tail wagging like a nutter

I have never seen him looked tired on a run, impossible to curb him but hits the floor with a thud, when he gets back in the house.

View attachment 13055
View attachment 13056
View attachment 13057
View attachment 13058
View attachment 13059



Hes my pride and joy and a mischievous little monkey. I would not have it any other way

Can be seen running amok over Haigh Hall plantations in Wigan most nights, with his wee pal Ziggy the Jack Russell 


View attachment 13060

Click to expand...

Meg is my third Springer, I just love them.   They are great dogs and as you suggest, gentle around the house and manic on a walk.


----------



## MarkA (Nov 28, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			well my boy is in my avatar 

Buster the 3 year old Springer Spaniel

First time i have had the breed, but i can say that he is a cracker of a dog. Quiet in the house, brilliant with my little toddler and as soft as anything.

Very intelligent, knows loads of tricks and is very obedient.

Then you take him into the woods for a run..........




200 mph, covers every inch of the place, gets caked in mud, leaps into the canal and ponds.


Nose down, ar5e up and his tail wagging like a nutter

I have never seen him looked tired on a run, impossible to curb him but hits the floor with a thud, when he gets back in the house.

View attachment 13055
View attachment 13056
View attachment 13057
View attachment 13058
View attachment 13059



Hes my pride and joy and a mischievous little monkey. I would not have it any other way

Can be seen running amok over Haigh Hall plantations in Wigan most nights, with his wee pal Ziggy the Jack Russell 


View attachment 13060

Click to expand...


 Lovely Dog!  T=You can't beat gun dogs - Retrievers or spaniels for me!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 29, 2014)

MarkA said:



			Lovely Dog!  T=You can't beat gun dogs - Retrievers or spaniels for me!
		
Click to expand...

A keeper I know has four black lab/springer cross dogs they are quite magnificent to watch working.
Half sized labs on speed.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 29, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			A keeper I know has four black lab/springer cross dogs they are quite magnificent to watch working.
Half sized labs on speed.
		
Click to expand...

Someone asked me recently if my Springer ran on Duracell


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 29, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			well my boy is in my avatar 

Buster the 3 year old Springer Spaniel

First time i have had the breed, but i can say that he is a cracker of a dog. Quiet in the house, brilliant with my little toddler and as soft as anything.

Very intelligent, knows loads of tricks and is very obedient.

Then you take him into the woods for a run..........




200 mph, covers every inch of the place, gets caked in mud, leaps into the canal and ponds.


Nose down, ar5e up and his tail wagging like a nutter

I have never seen him looked tired on a run, impossible to curb him but hits the floor with a thud, when he gets back in the house.

View attachment 13055
View attachment 13056
View attachment 13057
View attachment 13058
View attachment 13059



Hes my pride and joy and a mischievous little monkey. I would not have it any other way

Can be seen running amok over Haigh Hall plantations in Wigan most nights, with his wee pal Ziggy the Jack Russell 


View attachment 13060

Click to expand...

Great pics Dave!
I never thought of getting a spaniel before we got ours but I'd certainly get another.
Definately Mischievous but loyal and absolutely nuts


----------



## RW1986 (Nov 29, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			My boy Max is the best dog EVER!! Love him to bits. He's 14 now so time very precious. Still acts like a puppy at times though...love this boy!

We rescued him from the army - failed his basic training through "lack of drive" - that sums the boy up...laid back!

View attachment 13020
View attachment 13021

Click to expand...

I've only read up to this one and already he's my favourite.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 29, 2014)

RW1986 said:



			I've only read up to this one and already he's my favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Well said  Here's some more of my boy...


 Favourite place!

 Guarding me as I stretch on the floor!

 Posing - handsome boy...

 Just love this one.


----------



## Durango (Nov 29, 2014)

Sparky the Bichon Frise on the left and Bentley the Lhasa Apso. Love them both although Bentley can be an absolute pain in the arse!


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2014)

Couple of pics of Ben, he's not normal lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 29, 2014)

These cartoons are very appropriate in our house!


----------



## barb (Nov 29, 2014)

Some great photos, here is our 2 but they are getting on a bit now, scoobs, Great Dane and mags, jack Russell cross whippet.  Mags is the boss and scoobs is scared of his own shadow but what he lacks in bravado he makes up for in affection &#128522;


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 29, 2014)

Scoobs sounds like my kind of dog :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 29, 2014)

fundy said:



			Couple of pics of Ben, he's not normal lol
		
Click to expand...

I had a chuckle at that 1st photo.  How he even got there?


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I had a chuckle at that 1st photo.  How he even got there?
		
Click to expand...

He doesnt like it when theres noises outside, fireworks probably the worst but high winds are also bad for him. so he goes where its quietest in the house for him and on all accounts thats the base of our shower. One day I came home and as our bedroom door was shut I found him asleep in the bath in the main bathroom lol


----------



## cookelad (Nov 30, 2014)

fundy said:



			He doesnt like it when theres noises outside, fireworks probably the worst but high winds are also bad for him. so he goes where its quietest in the house for him and on all accounts thats the base of our shower. One day I came home and as our bedroom door was shut I found him asleep in the bath in the main bathroom lol
		
Click to expand...

Our dog's 'safe place' is the middle step on the stairs, no idea why but if there is ever any fireworks that's where you'll find him, must've been John Malkovich in a past life!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Both rescues here. Holly 50% Rootweiler, 12Â½% German Shepherd 12Â½% Doberman, 12Â½%Springer Spaniel, bit of Belgian Shepherd & a few others.

View attachment 13014

Click to expand...


And a tart for a mother.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 30, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Meg is my third Springer, I just love them.   They are great dogs and as you suggest, gentle around the house and manic on a walk.
		
Click to expand...

There so much fun

When i walk him i pass many dogs, the majority of which quite happily toddle beside their owners, absolutely clean as a whistle. 

Half the time i am on my own, because he is tearing around at light speed caked in crud, with branches and leaves stuck to his ears ha ha

I will spot him in the bushes about 100 yards ahead of me, blink then is bearing down on me from miles behind. 

Got a great recall though and is not fussed about other dogs, so im happy for him to do this

If anyone is active and has kids, i cannot recommend a Springer enough. 

I know a few and they are all nuts, but in the most charming way possible


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 30, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Great pics Dave!
I never thought of getting a spaniel before we got ours but I'd certainly get another.
Definately Mischievous but loyal and absolutely nuts 

Click to expand...

Not wrong pal. bonkers


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 4, 2014)

We can never work out if our Lab is clever/bolshie or stupid/ bolshie.

We never have our radiator thermostats higher than 3 throughout the house but we regularly find the one that he sleeps by is on 4.
Checked again just now and it is on 4. My wife swears she does not turn it up and I don't.....surely not


----------



## Ethan (Dec 4, 2014)

MikeH said:



			The F Man, Freddie, Frederick - name depends on how badly behaved he is being

A standard Wire Haired Dachshund. Enjoys chasing cats, killing rabbits, trips to golf courses and cheese... lots of cheese

View attachment 13035

Click to expand...

Mike

Is that your house in the background?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			We can never work out if our Lab is clever/bolshie or stupid/ bolshie.

We never have our radiator thermostats higher than 3 throughout the house but we regularly find the one that he sleeps by is on 4.
Checked again just now and it is on 4. My wife swears she does not turn it up and I don't.....surely not

Click to expand...

He might be a Setter not a Lab :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 4, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			He might be a Setter not a Lab :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

EDIT-  Rad setter


----------

